# Tank Mates for Green Terror



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

A Friend of mine bought what was supposed to be a Blue Acara for his community tank, it turned out to be a green terror!
His Geophagus took exception to it and almost killed it, so he moved it to his 10G office tank whereupon it ate all of the smaller fish, the last straw was when it was seen swimming around with a gravid female Lamprologous Brevis in it's mouth!

The brevis was rescued and has gone on to produce much fry! (soon available if you can collect from Huntingdon, UK)

The GT is now sat in a 20g on his lonesome, Mike despatched his missus to the local fish emporia to find some tank mates, who told her that nothing could live with a GT!!

My feelings are that convicts or Jack Dempseys could be introduced, as they don't get that large, or are there any other small NW cichlids that could stand up to him?

Your considered Musings apprectiated!


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

In a large enough tank (probably 75 gallons plus as a minimum), then other robust C.A Cichlids could possibly be introduced. Certainly not in a 10 or 20 gallon. A lone G.T will need 40 gallons to itself.

The exact same thing happened to me - I bought a juvenile Blue Acara, which turned out to be a G.T. I tried large armoured Plecs, large Ornate Bichirs, and several other tank mates in a large, densely planted tank, but it was no-go and the G.t had to be kept alone.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

This is my Terror.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

well get him a bigger tank(atleast 40g's) and basically your GT will kill em ruthlessly very quickly or accept him as a tank mate

i would recomend oscars, plecos, various catfish, larger geos, other large cichlids(8"+) not aggressive enough to kill him(such as saddle cichlids and larger pike cichlids) and silver dollars


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my little baby GT beat the living hell out of the oscar that was bigger than him. when i tried to introduce him to my big tank, my FH took exception, but the little GT actually stood up to him at first, the size difference was scary, then the FH headbutted him real hard, so i took the poor little guy out.


----------



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I will pass it on.

Puff, you know that a guy with 'Flower' in his name is going to be as hard as nails!









Tibs,
The longer term plan is to upgrade my 40 gallon to a 60-80, and for Mike to have my one to replace his 30 gallon...which may then allow enough space for his Geo and GT to live in harmony...

Scarlet,







I went to the fish place today and they had 2 lovely Blue Acaras, and thanks to your pics I can say that they are definately Acaras this time.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet gt man


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yup, Flower 'the poof' fish.


----------

